# Angeln in Tanzania



## Parabuthus (23. August 2021)

ich bin januar bis März arbeitstechnisch in Tanzania...unter anderem werd ich ne Weile am Lake Victoria und in Sumbawanga sein...den grössten Teil der Zeit verbring ich in Dar-es-salam

Wasser hats da überall reichlich. 

war hier schonmal einer von euch fischend unterwegs in tanzania? wie sind die Erfahrungen? ich will kein camp mieten etc, ein einheimischer fischer der mich mitnimmt sollte reichen...gibts Geheimtipps? lake Victoria soll ja nicht  mehr sehr pralle sein.


----------



## Parabuthus (23. August 2021)

und ich finde nichts zum Thema Berechtigung...


----------



## Tomasz (25. August 2021)

Parabuthus schrieb:


> ich bin januar bis März arbeitstechnisch in Tanzania...unter anderem werd ich ne Weile am Lake Victoria und in Sumbawanga sein...den grössten Teil der Zeit verbring ich in Dar-es-salam
> 
> Wasser hats da überall reichlich.
> 
> war hier schonmal einer von euch fischend unterwegs in tanzania? wie sind die Erfahrungen? ich will kein camp mieten etc, ein einheimischer fischer der mich mitnimmt sollte reichen...gibts Geheimtipps? lake Victoria soll ja nicht  mehr sehr pralle sein.



Ich war bereits ein paar mal in Tanzania im Urlaub (Backpacker). Fischer oder Fische habe ich aber i.d.R. nur am Meer beobachten können. Hier hatte ich dazu mal etwas geschrieben und auch ein paar Fotos eingestellt.
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/sansibar.348443/
In Daressalam gibt es Plätze, an denen die Fischer ihren Fang anlanden. Dort kannst Du sicher mal nachfragen. Oftmals waren es gerade in Dar aber nur sehr kleine Fische. Außerhalb von Dar ist der Druck der Fischer vielleicht nicht ganz so hoch. In Tanga z.B. hatten die Fischer jedenfalls auch größere Fische angelandet und es gab eine kleine Anglerszene (überwiegend Trolling) die recht erfolgreich war (siehe Beiträge im Link).

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## jvonzun (3. September 2021)

und wenn du doch auf ein professionelles Boot willst, dann kontaktiere Jason und Mady. Haben beide gewaltig einen an der Klatsche, aber vom Fischen verstehen sie sehr viel.


----------



## Lorenz (21. Januar 2022)

Hey,
Nah, gut angekommen?
Schonmal an oder aufs Wasser gekommen? 
Ich wollte Mitte März mit Bekannten ein paar Tage Bootsfischen und überlege ob ich dann noch ein paar Tage dranhänge und es auf eigene Faust versuche. Ansonsten vielleicht Tiere gucken oder Kilimandscharo...


----------

